

Announcing TypeScript 0.9.1.1 - novaleaf
http://blogs.msdn.com/b/typescript/archive/2013/08/21/announcing-typescript-0-9-1-1.aspx

======
rbanffy
Why pick a name that's already used by the "script" utility (which has been
making "typescript" files, presumably, for the last couple decades)?

------
novaleaf
if you use visual studio, this update resolves all the bugs I've encountered
on my (big) typescript codebase.

so it's a must-have update for VS devs

~~~
novaleaf
there is still have a problem with intellisence breaking,
[https://typescript.codeplex.com/workitem/1550](https://typescript.codeplex.com/workitem/1550)

so not quite perfect yet....

